# Diablo 3: Templer, Schuft, Verzauberin - Wer ist euer Begleiter in Sanktuario?



## Nobbie (14. Februar 2016)

Wir wollen von euch wissen, wer euer Lieblingsbegleiter in Diablo 3 ist!


----------

